

bbClear: a Presentation Framework for Health Records - thetylerhayes
http://blue-button.github.io/bbClear/

======
thetylerhayes
Looks like bbClear is basically Bootstrap for health records: "bbClear is an
open-source framework for rendering more usable health records. It enables
developers of electronic health record systems to output a printed health
record that is more helpful for patients, their families, and caregivers."

That's awesome and very needed.

Core contributors: @mjacksonw @blacktm @joshcmandel @rypan @henryweimd
@matthewmccall

Now we don't have to keep reinventing how to display health records. This
should be hugely valuable to the health hacker community, thanks guys!

